# Where is ST E3 RT in stock?



## NEVINS.HARDING (Apr 24, 2012)

Is there any place where the ST E3 RT is in stock? Amazon has a subcontractor listed at $470.00. I was hoping to find one to get used to around $319.00.


----------



## FunPhotons (Apr 25, 2012)

Nobody. That Amazon page is bogus, they have another with the correct MSRP of $319 new.


----------



## Frankie T Fotografia (Apr 25, 2012)

calumetphoto.com has it in stock.


----------



## AKCalixto (Apr 25, 2012)

I just got mine from B&H today!


----------

